# Ddtm mode?



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

I was recently tethering my computer with my bionic and found out that every time I get a sms message or a call I lose all data conectivity....I've done a little research I've seen on the internet that a lot of evo users are using a setting called ddtm. Is this accessible with the droid bionic? because it's really nerve racking when I'm trying to do something and constantly lose connection. And remember I'm going to need specific directions and the ability to turn this mode on an off at will thank you in advance.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Bump


Again


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Again


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> I was recently tethering my computer with my bionic and found out that every time I get a sms message or a call I lose all data conectivity....I've done a little research I've seen on the internet that a lot of evo users are using a setting called ddtm. Is this accessible with the droid bionic? because it's really nerve racking when I'm trying to do something and constantly lose connection. And remember I'm going to need specific directions and the ability to turn this mode on an off at will thank you in advance.


To answer your question, no
That's the way Verizon's network is I believe unless your device has svdo

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

superchilpil said:


> To answer your question, no
> That's the way Verizon's network is I believe unless your device has svdo
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


Dx could do it. Idk.


----------



## DarkestSpawn (Jun 23, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Dx could do it. Idk.


If you do not run 4g, it will not work. Data disconnects when a phone call is being placed/received, but shouldnt when a txt is sent or received.

If 4g is running you will not have issues as 4g LTE can still run while a phone call is being placed/received.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

DarkestSpawn said:


> If you do not run 4g, it will not work. Data disconnects when a phone call is being placed/received, but shouldnt when a txt is sent or received.
> 
> If 4g is running you will not have issues as 4g LTE can still run while a phone call is being placed/received.


Worked on evo in 3g. This is why im curious.


----------

